# Can't shake ear infection/inflamation



## Mastiffluvr (Jan 7, 2008)

Griffin has had and ear-infection/inflamation that will not go away. 

Somedays we think it's getting better because it changes from red to a lighter pink, doesn't smell very "yeasty" and he wont scratch it as much. Other days it looks like we neglect to take care of him and he scratches it so much his inner ear will bleed. It just wont go away and it's been over a month.

We are trying the witch hazel/vinegar solution that was recommended by our trainer, but I don't know if it is going to totally flush out the infection. We really don't care to just through a bunch of antibiotics at him and hope for the best, although if that's what it takes that is what we will do. We are hoping to find a more natural approach to get rid of the infection. 

Any ideas before we are off to the vet?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd get him to the vet to get ear cleaner and a ointment to put in there. I had Otis to the vet a few weeks ago for the same thing...(noticing a trend with our boys yet?? haha )How is his acne? Get it cleared up yet?


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I would take the dog to a vet. My mom's dog had an ear infection last summer and it turned out to be a little grass seed deep down in the ear that had actually started to grow. YUCK! the only way to fix that is to have the vet pull it out manually unfortunately.


----------



## Mastiffluvr (Jan 7, 2008)

We figured out after blood testing that it was allergies and acne. 

We are giving him two benadryl (sp?) every morning and switched his food to Wellness Lamb (I think). There was something in the other Wellness that he was allergic to along with some airborne items, mainly different types of pollen and regweed.

It looks a ton better now. Every now and then he'll get a little outbreak that lasts about a day, but it is uaually gone pretty quick. 

I know it looked bad, I just hope he is more comfortable now. Ever wish they could talk?

The wife and I have been contemplating a vet visit for the ear, looks like that is where we may end up.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad to hear you figured that out. Do you use stainless steel bowls? I know Plastic bowls can really flare up the acne in these guys, too. I was Otis' chin with pyoben face wash daily and also keep his chin and flappers as dry as I can- lots of towels around this house!!

Yeah, I would def see a vet- if he is scratching and irritating it even more, he needs something in there from the vet to soothe it.


----------



## Mastiffluvr (Jan 7, 2008)

Yea, we use stainless bowls.

I think one of the main contributors to his bumps is his chewing on raw/marrow bones. He loves them, but makes a mess of his chin and the area of the rug where his was chewing. We try to keep his face and chin clean, but as a mastiff owner, you know how that goes.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

what food does your dog eat? your dog needs an antibiotic to clear up the infection. Also, you need to have them take a swab of the ear to see what type of infection it is so they can prescribe the proper antibiotic---I use oticalm ointment to clean out my dogs ears periodically--you can get it while at the vet--I get the ointment with eucalyptus which is very soothing to the dog and makes their ears smell real yummy


----------



## Mastiffluvr (Jan 7, 2008)

He is on the Wellness Super 5 mix now.

Looks like we are off to the vet.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

That sounds like a good idea. My dog had one antibiotic and then was given another one which then cleared up his bad infection--the antibiotic that helped was the one that needs to be refrigerated. While you are there have them swab the ear and look at it under a microscope to see if it is mites, yeast, etc. Also see if they have that oticalm cleanser with eucalyptus--I use it with cotton balls and it is great as just a maintenance cleanser once the infection clears up. Wellness 5 looks like a good dog food but if the infection is recurrent you may want to try another dog food as there could be something your baby is allergic to. Benadryl may help with the symptonms but it won't cure the infection so best bet is the vet. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Google "Blue Power Earwash" It works wonders, but you'll have to make it yourself.


----------



## mayallen (Jul 22, 2008)

I think dog ear mites could be the cause of your dog problems.

dog ear mites symptoms


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Just wondered what the vet said.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

You probably need an antibiotic. I would bring the dog to the vet and have them take a swab of the ear to look at under a microscope--this will rule out certain infections--you then need a good cleaning solution (I use oticalm cleansing solution with eucalyptus) and then an antibiotic--My older dog had ear infections that were very stubborn, we had to switch his antibiotic and we finally got rid of it. Also check the food your dog is eating---he can be having an allergic reaction to an ingredient in the food so in addition to the cleaning and antibiotic you may want to consider a different food.---Also, I use cotton balls to clean out the ears, they are soft and you can really get in there with them. Good luck--I have been there and know how annoying it can be


----------



## marcus (Jul 28, 2008)

I've spent thousand of dollars on a dog that was given to me and I was at the point where I considered putting her to sleep. I just couldn't afford to keep paying for vets visits and meds.

I was reading some reviews of a product called Zymox with hydrocortisone on amazon.com and thought, why not it will only cost $15 a bottle. Now I know why it has gotten 5 perfect stars from everyone... it works better than antibiotic pills and antibiotic solutions. Thats because it isn't an antibiotic that bacteria gets immune to. It's an enzyme that really does work. Dont just take my word for it, read other reviews at

http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...cm_cr_acr_txt?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Do yourself and you pet a favor and give it a try. You will save thousands of dollars and your pet will finally be cured of its ear infection curse. Zymox is the best hands down.


----------



## Irishgirl123 (Mar 3, 2008)

Do NOt use Zymox with hydrocotisone if the dog could be pregnant it will abort the babies. You can also get Zymox without Hydrocortisone and that is safe for pregnant and nursing dogs.


----------



## lovgoldens (Aug 3, 2008)

I understand you completely- My golden retriever has suffered numerous times from ear infections because she loves the water.
I was finally introduced to a product that has saved me so much money and my dog no longer suffers.
Its called the AQUABANDIT and its a new product that covers the dogs ears and attaches gently under the chin ( its made from the same material that wetsuits are made from)
My dog loves sportin it and she has every color (the pink camoflauge is the cutest)

I put it on her when she swims, and when I give her a bath. Its been a godsend!

You can email me and I will get you the info. I think I bought got mine at our vet.


----------



## tpoquette (Apr 8, 2010)

We have a 6 yr old male lab. He has had chronic ear infections most of his life. We had meds that worked. However, my vet seems to have lost or never recorded what they used that worked. In the last year, we tried 4 different products with no success. 

Has anyone ever tried using miconazole nitrate cream (2%)? Someone suggested it. I tried the Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution with Hydrocortisone (1%) with no success. I also tried coconut oil. 

Desperate to hear what others have used to cure chronic ear infections. Would love to hear suggestions about food products as well. Our dog might have food allergies. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Scrappy needed a medicine called Vetromax to clear up his infection. But, his itching has gotten better with switching to Taste of the Wild, a grain-free food.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would try reducing the amount of carbohydrates in the diet. Sugar is the perfect breeding ground for bacteria and yeast.


----------



## catgb56 (Apr 11, 2010)

Barney has had a constant ear infection since the day we rescued him - a year ago. He has a nasty bacteria virus that only 2 meds will work. We were recommended to a dermatologist from our regualr vet. He has had a deep ear flush, with a piercing of the ear drum. The virus was not in the middle ear. From the slides that I have seen, it was quite gross! So, now he is on his new ear drops, 2x day, cleaning his ears once a day, prior to his drops at night, and on a venison/sweet potato diet. The itching has stopped, thank goodness. But he's sick of the venison/sweet potato diet and has decided to pick up a new habit - table/counter surfing for food...but that's another story....as far as his ears are concerned, so far so good, but it's only been 2 weeks on the new meds....we get a re-check in May.


----------



## tpoquette (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you feel comfortable sharing the name of the medicine that worked for Barney?

Thanks.


"Barney has had a constant ear infection since the day we rescued him - a year ago. He has a nasty bacteria virus that only 2 meds will work. We were recommended to a dermatologist from our regualr vet. He has had a deep ear flush, with a piercing of the ear drum. The virus was not in the middle ear. From the slides that I have seen, it was quite gross! So, now he is on his new ear drops, 2x day, cleaning his ears once a day, prior to his drops at night, and on a venison/sweet potato diet. The itching has stopped, thank goodness. But he's sick of the venison/sweet potato diet and has decided to pick up a new habit - table/counter surfing for food...but that's another story....as far as his ears are concerned, so far so goo
d, but it's only been 2 weeks on the new meds....we get a re-check in May."


----------



## catgb56 (Apr 11, 2010)

tpoquette said:


> Do you feel comfortable sharing the name of the medicine that worked for Barney?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, should have listed it when posted. 

Amikacin / T8 / dex-capd
gets 10-12 drops per each 2x day.

Also have to clean his ears every second day, and them admisiter drops 30 mins. later.


----------

